# Pec/Ab workouts



## janickic (Nov 30, 2006)

Right now these are my workouts for pecs and abs:
Pec-Benchpress on a negative incline, 3x7 with 1:15 in between (will have to alternate that in a while, suggestions?)
Ab- Incline situps with weight on my chest, 3x12 with 1:15 rest. I would do less reps and heavier weight, but the 45lb takes up my entire torso and makes it difficult. I'm trying to stack 35's, which is a pain.

Question is, does anyone have any better workouts? The abs are doing somewhat decent, but for as far as pecs go I'm getting results but not quite what I would think I should get. What does everyone else do?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes. In fact I have a routine that is 9.6 times as good as the one you posted.

The magic answer is in the stickies.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Trunk Twist*

This exercises can be very, very easy. The trunk twist is something that does activate your obliques by going through a range of motion, however will not make them burn or burn many calories by doing so.

*
Knee Raises*

The knee raises they gave are very good, but there are a few things I'd like to add. When performing these- if you wish to solely isolate the rectus abdominus(6-pack area) keep your knees at waist height. Never lower them below your waist and on the raise get them as high as you can each time returning to the knee-at-waist level starting point. Lowering your knees below the waist primarily targets the hip flexors which, on most people are over-trained anyway.

The method I described makes this exercise much more challenging, but 15 reps(as they recommend) will still probably be too easy. I have my clients doing anywhere from 50-100 reps of these a couple times a week or only as needed.
If you are new to knee raises then 15-20 may be a good number to begin with and gradually increase as they become less challenging.

You can also place a medicine ball or plate on your lap and statically hold the knees at waist level for a given time limit. Start with 20 seconds and work your way up and beyond 1 min.
Beginners do not use any weight at all.


*Med Ball Sit-ups*

Lastly the situp med-ball toss is very good to perform. I recommend using a light ball and keep the reps high as not to place too much stress on the lumbar spine(lower back). Anytime full-range sit-ups are performed keep the bellybutton drawn in toward the spine & slightly firm up the lower abs to activate the TVA to keep the back supported. If sit-ups are done improperly back issues may result. If done properly these are much better than crunches since when we are laying down and go to sit up we do not perform a crunch to get up, but instead in a life-like situation we perform a sit-up movement to stand up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.

Focus on stability with various biridging exercises.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> abs are made in the kitchen, not in the gym.
> 
> Focus on stability with various biridging exercises.



Indeed!  Diet is the most important piece of the equation to achieve any fitness goal.

When performing exercises compound & functional movements are more important than isolated abdominal movements for they will use more of the core to stabilize the body as it naturally does & needs.


----------



## MAC33 (Nov 30, 2006)

Diet really is the key to muscle visibility. But a good exercise for that general abdominal/pectoral region is the use of the infamous ab-roller. The way I use it is much more intense then how it's use is usually described. Rather than just sitting on your knees, "rolling" forward then back up... start on your knees, but as your hands get progressively farther away from your body lift your knees up. Extend your arms with the roller as far as you can reach. The most important factor with this is to never touch the ground with your body, while also keeping your body straight as possible; pretty much like the position of a proper push-up (no arching of the back). You have to hold and support your whole body up, with really your feet being the only body parts touching the ground. When your fully extended, hold this position for about 3 seconds. Then "roll" back up to your original starting position. This is a really intense "core" exercise in my opinion that always hits my chest and tris as well. Hopefully the same would work for you and others =) Sorry if that was a long post... it's definately worth a try though.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Nov 30, 2006)

MAC33 said:


> Diet really is the key to muscle visibility. But a good exercise for that general abdominal/pectoral region is the use of the infamous ab-roller. The way I use it is much more intense then how it's use is usually described. Rather than just sitting on your knees, "rolling" forward then back up... start on your knees, but as your hands get progressively farther away from your body lift your knees up. Extend your arms with the roller as far as you can reach. The most important factor with this is to never touch the ground with your body, while also keeping your body straight as possible; pretty much like the position of a proper push-up (no arching of the back). You have to hold and support your whole body up, with really your feet being the only body parts touching the ground. When your fully extended, hold this position for about 3 seconds. Then "roll" back up to your original starting position. This is a really intense "core" exercise in my opinion that always hits my chest and tris as well. Hopefully the same would work for you and others =) Sorry if that was a long post... it's definately worth a try though.



I like that exercise too.  ...but nothing will train and incorporate the abdominals more than functional & compound movements.


----------



## janickic (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks
What about pec workouts? Stick with the bench or is there something better?


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Pushups as well as your preferred compound chest exercise will do the trick.


----------



## Suzanne (Jan 13, 2010)

Well it's nice discussion going on. It's true that proper diet helps to achieve our fitness goal. I am also fitness loving person and wants my body to be fit. I also join abworkouts.me to get nice 6 pack abs. Push-ups, sits-ups , knee raises and strength training are effective workouts. Looking further for more information.


----------

